# Forced Induction Xterra



## Silver02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Any news on a supercharger or turbocharger kit for the 4.0 liter Xterra. I know the old ones came with superchargers. Not talking about those. This would be for a new one with the new 4.0 liter motor.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nothing that I've seen or heard yet. maybe worth talking to someone at Vortech about fitting up a supercharger kit or something.


----------



## Silver02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Stillen's got one now. Anyone know anything besides what's one the Stillen website?


----------

